# Empfehlenswerte qmail-Dokumentation



## Arne Buchwald (1. August 2003)

Hallo,

so, habe lwq durchgelesen, aber fühle mich  nicht wirklich über qmail informiert. Welche weiterführende Dokumentation würdet ihr empfehlen (außer Sourcecode lesen && auf Postfix wechseln ) ?


----------



## JohannesR (1. August 2003)

Zu Postfix... Achnee. :\
Haste schonmal 
	
	
	



```
man qmail
```
 probiert?

*Edit:* Im aktuellen Linux-Magazin ist ein recht guter Artikel über QMail und Spamschutz. Kaufen lohnt sich, obwohls mit 5,20€ (?) doch recht teuer ist.


----------

